# Seltsames weißes an der flosse



## JuleF. (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo, mir ist heute beim füttern aufefallen das ein koi unter der flosse 2 weiße striche hat. Dabei kann ich allerdings nicht erkennen ob 2 flossenstrahlen weiß sind oder, was eher so aussieht, es sich um etwas wurmartiges handelt.
Gibt es __ Würmer oder __ egel die weiß sind?
Es sieht nicht verpilzt aus.

Lg julian


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2016)

Tja, Julian wenn du das schon direkt davor sitzend nicht erkennen kannst. Wie sollen wir was sehen ohne Bilder?


----------



## JuleF. (31. Juli 2016)

Deswegen ja die frage ob er etwas wurmartiges gibt länglich und weiß?


----------



## tosa (31. Juli 2016)

JuleF. schrieb:


> Deswegen ja die frage ob er etwas wurmartiges gibt länglich und weiß?



Vielleicht mal nen Foto machen?


----------



## JuleF. (31. Juli 2016)

Problem ist das es unter der brustflosse ist.
Zu sehen bekommt man das schon selten und dann auch noch ein foto zu machen ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## tosa (31. Juli 2016)

Fangen, umdrehen, fotografieren


----------



## JuleF. (31. Juli 2016)

Ok werde ich morgen mal machen. 
Sollten es __ Würmer sein, gleich entfernen?


----------



## tosa (31. Juli 2016)

Ich denke es werden keine sein, wahrscheinlich ist es nichts schlimmes


----------



## JuleF. (31. Juli 2016)

Ich habe eben nochmal geschaut und es sieht aus wie planarien nur größer, so 2-3 cm.


----------



## Ansaj (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Julian,



> Gibt es __ Würmer oder __ egel die weiß sind?



Ankerwürmer (Lernea) sind meiner Meinung nach weißlich und könnten auf deine Beschreibung passen, wenn es tatsächlich ein Parasit ist. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## JuleF. (31. Juli 2016)

Hab mal google gefragt und es könnten wirklich ankerwürmer sein. 
Was soll ich tun?


----------



## tosa (31. Juli 2016)

Fangen und wenn es wirklich welche sind mit der Pinzette abziehen, und dievgenersto desinfizieren mit propolis


----------



## JuleF. (31. Juli 2016)

Bekommt man das in der Apotheke?


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Jule,
Propolis gibt's beim Imker, oder von mir auch aus im I-Net . Vermutlich auch in Drogerien etc.


----------



## JuleF. (1. Aug. 2016)

Hab mir jetzt das propolis besorgt aber meint ihr der dicke lässt sich mal einfangen.
Habe die aktion jetzt erstmal abgebrochen nachdem ein anderer einen riesen satz von einem zum anderen ende des teichs gemacht hat.
Hat einer tips bezüglich einfangen.


----------



## Ansaj (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Julian,
wie groß ist der Fisch denn? Meinen größten Koi kann ich nur mit einer __ Senke fangen, die muss man aber schon einige Tage vorher an der Futterstelle ins Wasser legen, damit die Fische sich daran gewöhnen und die Scheu etwas verlieren. Eine Reuse ist, denke ich mal, eher für kleinere Fische geeignet. 
Wenn du demnächst eh einen großzügigen Wasserwechsel vorhaben solltest, würde ich das jetzt machen und dann bei einem niedrigeren Wasserstand versuchen zu käschern. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## JuleF. (1. Aug. 2016)

Der koi ist ca 30 cm und extremst flink und anscheinend weiß er genau was ich vor habe.


----------



## tosa (1. Aug. 2016)

Mit dem Kescher langsam und in aller Ruhe in eine dir genehme Ecke führen, dann von oben mit dem Kescher den Fisch an der teichhansel fixieren und langsam nach oben holen, dort durch eine 2. Person mit einem umsetzschlauch den Fisch aus dem Kescher entnehmen.


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ... an der teichhansel fixieren ...


Hallo Torsten, was ist eine "teichhansel",  hat der Holger was damit zu tun


----------



## tosa (2. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten, was ist eine "teichhansel",  hat der Holger was damit zu tun



Danke die teichwand war damit gemeint....


----------



## JuleF. (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, so ich hab den kescher seit ein paar tagen im teich liegen.
Am montag habe ich frei und werde mal versuchen ihn zu fangen.
Wenn ich es geschafft habe wie halte ich ihn am besten das er mir nicht aus der hand fällt? 
Der wird ja sicherlich tierisch rumzappeln.
Und wie lange kann ich ihn bedenkenlos aus dem wasser nehmen?

Lg julian


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallöle 
Fischi's fängt man am besten zu Zweit !
Wie bei jeder " Jagd " , ein Treiber und ein " Gemeiner Hinterlistiger " !


JuleF. schrieb:


> Und wie lange kann ich ihn bedenkenlos aus dem wasser nehmen?


Da gibt's keine Regel ! Du kannst ja vielleicht auch länger tauchen als ich ?? Wichtig wär ihn " nass " zu halten !

Nachtrag :




_View: https://youtu.be/SvJKZTTNL5A_

Als Bsp für die Vorgehensweise ! Medikation sollte vorher mit einem Arzt abgestimmt werden !


----------



## JuleF. (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich hab ihn bekommen und es waren keine __ parasiten soweit ich das sehen konnte. Naja nun hab ich das weiße etwas entfent und desinfiziert. Mal gucken was nun passiert. Ich hoffe das sich das nicht verschlimmert wegen dem stress.
Lg


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2016)

Keine Bilder gemacht?


----------



## JuleF. (11. Aug. 2016)

Ne ich trottel hab die fotos total vergessen in der aufregung. Hatte ja garnicht damit gerechnet das ich ihn bekomme. Purer zufall.
Mal gucken wie es nun weiter geht. 
Nächstes mal mach ich fotos.


----------



## JuleF. (12. Aug. 2016)

Ich glaube ich hab des Rätsels Lösung gefunden. Karpfenpocken.
Habe hier zufallig einen beitrag gefunden wo die fotos meinem sehr ähneln hab mich dann noch belesen und ich würde sagen, treffer!
Naja schaun wir mal wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2016)

Welchen der vielen Beiträge meinst du bzw welches Bild daraus?


----------



## JuleF. (12. Aug. 2016)

Koi hat pilzbefall


----------

